# Sharing a table at a school craft show w/a friend...



## glenolam (Nov 11, 2010)

My friend is the one who taught me to make soap and currently does not work so she's able to do many many batches/day/week.  I still work and can only do 2 batches/day and right now have about 6 loaves curing (CP) that will hit the 4 week curing mark around the beginning of December.  Not to mention I've run out of Lye & have some coming in the mail so I'm on hold until then...

She asked me to do a craft fair at her daughter's school and we'd share the table.  She's done a few craft shows so I'd mostly be there just to be there and see how it works and if it's anything I'd ever like to get into.

I'm really thinking I'll deny her offer because there's no way I'll have enough soap to make a nice presentation but still wanted to know if any of you ever shared a table with someone.  How did it work?


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 11, 2010)

I have never shared a spot with anyone but if it is not too expensive and if you have never done one before you would get the chance to learn at half price.

Bruce


----------



## Deda (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd go with her just to see how it is from the other side of the table.  Of course I mean go along in a helping capacity, not selling your own soap.  It'd be a great learning experience and you'd probably have tons of fun.  Think of it as on the job inspiration.

If you decide that you're going to go AND sell your soap along side her, there are a number of things to consider.
Most important, do you have the proper insurance?
What about licensure? Do you have all that taken care of?

I may get clobbered for saying this, but I would be seriously taken aback if she offered to 'cover' you under her insurance.  That's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, no, no, no - You're not going to get clobbered & I'm not in a position to sell mine there - I was merely rambling about how she's got a lot made and I'm just making mine as I can (sorry if I confused you!).  I'm not yet in a position to start selling anyway - I've read a lot on the business section and know about all the stuff you need before selling.  I've also talked a little to other soapers in my area who sell on-line, at craft shows yada yada...  :shock:  She thought I might be ready, but I don't think so....I would like to go as a helper and see these shows from behind, but it got me thinking about if/when I ever did decide to sell would sharing a table be a thing to consider.

My thoughts ran across stuff like this:

Would you sell your soaps literally together, like buy 3 get one free stuff and if so, how do you split it?  Or should everything be split down the table and you just tell customers "Buy hers from her, me from me" which, IMO would sound kida rude...

And what if one of you accepts credit cards and one doesn't?  I have no idea about what people carry in my parts, but know I rarely have cash/checks on hand...I'm an on-line banker/credit card carrier all the way!

We have a great relationship so I don't think there would be any issues or doubt between the two of us, although I do know how fragile friendships can be if you're not straight up.


----------



## lulubelle (Nov 17, 2010)

In the past I would split a table with a friend of mine who also makes soaps.  We would split the booth fee & then each made whatever amount of soap we felt comfortable with....we always ended up having similar amounts (we were selling m & p soaps and scrubs).  

It was fine for awhile, but it got to be confusing with $$ especially when we were using promos like....2 for $10 and with each of us talking to customers and doing transactions, etc.  I ended up deciding to go it alone....I agree though that it would be a great learning experience


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 21, 2010)

I always split booth rent with a friend.  We had separate tables and also sold completely different products.


----------

